# Masshole's Western Mass Spot Reno Fall 2019



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

So I have a bunch of light greeen spots in my lawn from creeping bentgrass (70%) and poa triv (30%). This will be my thread.

Current front lawn was seeded with 80% GCI and 20% Midnight by weight. 
Current back lawn was seeded with straight Midnight.

Plan to spot seed with straight Midnight.

Here's my plan so far:

*Sat, Jul 27, 2019*
1- Tenacity - double rate dose, spot spray bent grass

*Sat, Aug 10, 2019*
2 - Tenacity - normal rate dose, spot spray bent grass

*Sat, Aug 24, 2019*
3 - RoundUp QuickPro + marking dye to spot spray the triv - 14 days before you can seed
4 - Tenacity - normal rate dose, spot spray bent grass

*Sat, Aug 31, 2019*
5 - Mow low, bag, dethatch, bag, scalp
6 - Apply T-Nex PGR (0.5 oz/K) to adjacent areas to control overgrowth

*Sat, Sep 07, 2019*
7 - Mow spots low, bag, dethatch, bag, scalp
8 - Mix Soil Moist with Midnight KBG, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CAE7PR0

*Sun, Sep 08, 2019*
9 - Spread compost on spots
10 - Seed Midnight KBG at 2 lbs/K from Outsidepride.com
11 - Milorganite the whole lawn
12 - Scotts Starter w/ Mesotrione on the spots
13 - Extreme Blend at 2 T/K from Kelp4Less the whole lawn
14 - Peat Moss to cover seed at 3 cu yds = 500 sq ft

*Everyday after*
15 - Water - 5-8 minutes, 4x day, 10am, 12pm, 2pm, 4pm, adjust as needed

*Sun, Oct 13, 2019*
16 - Valley Screaming Green clone - spoon feed 0.25 N/K

*Sun, Oct 20, 2019*
17 - Valley Screaming Green clone - spoon feed 0.25 N/K

*Sun, Oct 27, 2019*
18 - Spray Tenacity with no NIS as pre emergent
19 - Valley Screaming Green clone - Spoon feed 0.25 N/K

Bag first mowing when grass is 3"+


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@MassHole, moved this over to the cool season lawn journals section. :thumbup:


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> @MassHole, moved this over to the cool season lawn journals section. :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Masshole. I'll be following you.
I'm a fellow masshole as well and I'm battling the same problem. Going to start killing off the POA T and bentgrass patches that I have scattered everywhere throughout the lawn this weekend with glypho. Then going to overseed the entire lawn. I just have to get myself into the mental zone that get through the pain of making my lawn look like crap


----------

